# I have a Minolta XG M



## gtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

I used this camera only in auto mode years ago.  It has 3 quite good lenses, I'm getting ready to go see which ones exactly  

I see no need in selling this camera since it won't bring hardly anything.....

I'll just keep it in my collection.  I have more than 5 digital cameras, and now that I understand manual settings better as a result , I may just bring it out again and see what happens.  I've never had a dark room and am wondering if anyone on this forum still utilizes one.

Thanks


----------



## jcolman (Feb 17, 2008)

I've owned three Minolta bodies, the XG-M being the latest which I bought nearly 27 ago.  I have four lenses and a motor drive for it as well.  I still shoot occasionaly with it.  It's a decent little camera.  It developed a light leak a few years ago so I had the seals replaced but otherwise it's never let me down.


----------



## Early (Feb 25, 2008)

I understand the XG-M had true metered manual where the X700 didn't.  Am I right?

I don't know why Minolta left the latter on the market for so long without upgrading it with the times and letting some fine lenses obsolete.:thumbdown:


----------

